
Leaked draft details Trump’s likely attack on technology giants - paglia_s
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/05/leaked-trump-order-is-a-wide-ranging-attack-on-facebook-and-twitter/
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23333496](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23333496)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23334830](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23334830)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23336902](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23336902)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23332177](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23332177)

